# Logosol Chainsaw milling



## 11kolive (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello,

New to the forum and liking it. My experience is very limited in the milling world, but so far it has been a lot of careful fun. I bought a used Logosol M-7 mill a year ago and this spring acquired several large silver maple logs from a friend that was removing a massive tree from his yard in town. It took 4 loads with my flatbed trailer to haul them home and unloading with the front end loader of my tractor was a great way to finish the job. I sharpened my ripping chains for my 30" bar and have been cutting one log a day for several days. I am making 1" and 2" dimension lumber from these logs. I stack it with stickers in my barn for drying and figure it will take about a year before I can work any of it. So far I have about 500 bf cut and stacked. Not much figure in it but some of the 2" stuff is 13" wide! Beautiful looking wood so far. It looks Lille I am connecting with the local arbor companies and getting calls asking if I want more logs. It is a great way to acquire wood I would not normally have access to. I use a metal detector on the logs and only take straight usable 8' to 12' sections. Just cut a 26" diameter Atlas Cedar yesterday. Looking forward to being on the forum.

Urban logging seems to be in my future.

Keith in Cowiche


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been in the tree business for 20 years, and like you am looking into turning some of the nice trees into lumber instead of firewood. Nice work. Keep on cutting.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

"*only take straight usable 8' to 12' sections*"...

Don't pass up crotch pieces. Search around in the Forestry or the Projects sections and you see what others with bandmills do with crotchwood slabs. It may take you a bit longer, but I think the right log may make it worth the time. I only wise I could do that. Some of the logs (tree service) that I've cut up into firewood.:thumbdown:


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

Are small diameter and/or short pieces more difficult to mill? Yes, of course. Are they worth it? 
Had a client Saturday that had one small walnut tree to mill. They took it out of a fence line and wanted to see what they could get. There were 3 short logs (11-12" diameter by 4.5') and a couple of pieces of 'firewood'. Here is what was hiding inside a little piece of crotch wood.



























A tough piece to clamp, we got 4 - 6/4 slabs out of this piece. It took 18 minutes, so $18 for these two slabs and two others. Was it worth it?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom,
your photos didn't seem to load.


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

djg,

I see them in my post. Here they are as attachments.


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

I think it was worth it. Beautiful crotch pieces.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom the Sawyer said:


> djg,
> 
> I see them in my post. Here they are as attachments.


I don't know why I couldn't view them. Thanks for 'fixing' it for me. They are indeed nice pieces. I had to pass on a 24" plus diameter walnut crotch one time because I was having saw problems. The tree service guy just pushed it onto the burn pile.:thumbdown:


----------



## 11kolive (Nov 11, 2013)

I would love to be able to cut shorter pieces. I have not figured out how to do that with my Logosol M7 yet. 79" is as short as I can cut right now. 

Anyone have a way to hold the logs in this mill to cut shorties. I would love to see it.

Keith


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

11kolive said:


> I would love to be able to cut shorter pieces. I have not figured out how to do that with my Logosol M7 yet. 79" is as short as I can cut right now.
> 
> Anyone have a way to hold the logs in this mill to cut shorties. I would love to see it.
> 
> Keith


Keith , 

I have a Logosol M5 , and have milled logs shorter than the 2 metre spread of the log supports .

All I do is lay a 'table' of 50mm thick timbers that are about 2.5 long on the supports and then put the shorts on that .

Bent , forked , short , end grain slicing , anything you like ,
as long as it is safe and secure and will cut with a chainsaw . 


We can even mill upsidedown :yes:





have fun , 
Jock


----------



## 11kolive (Nov 11, 2013)

I wondered if putting a couple of Beams across the supports would work. The upside down mill looks pretty click for large diameter logs too. Definitely something to think about. Thanks.


----------

